# SPDR S&P/ASX 200 Fund (STW) ETF



## GG999 (6 April 2010)

Apparently:

SPDR S&P/ASX 200 Fund (STW) is an exchange-traded fund (ETF) that offers index exposure to the S&P/ASX 200 Accumulation Index.

Where can I find a chart to compare performance of STW with the accumulation index?

I can compare to xao, but isn't this just the S&P200 index?
On this, xao and stw are very similar!

tradingroom.com.au/apps/mkt/interactiveChart.ac?idx=XAO

If STW is giving exposure to an accumulation index, doesn't it mean that dividends are automatically being reinvested?
In which case, why is it that if you have STW that you get dividends (that you can just go ahead and spend if you want to ?)

Bit confused, Cheers for any suggestions


----------



## cutz (6 April 2010)

*Re: ETFs*

G'Day,

STW trackes the ASX200 (XJO) *capitalization* index not the accumulation index, STW therefore pays dividends.


----------



## alphaman (6 April 2010)

*Re: ETFs*

XAO represents the top 500 ASX companies. XJO is top 200.

STW tracks XJO, not XJO Accumulation.


----------



## GG999 (8 April 2010)

*Re: ETFs*



cutz said:


> G'Day,
> 
> STW trackes the ASX200 (XJO) *capitalization* index not the accumulation index, STW therefore pays dividends.





Thanks cutz

Both Google and Yahoo finance say that STW tracks the accumulation index. I was starting to think that this was an error. But even spdr fact sheet shows a graph comparing STW against the ASX200 accumulation index.

So there must be a reason that the accumulation index is used for the comparison.
Since not everyone will reinvest dividends, it would seem more logical for spdr to show STW compared to capitalization index. And for the Finance sites to say that STW tracks the capitalization index. So why don't they?


----------



## So_Cynical (8 April 2010)

GG999 said:


> Apparently:
> 
> Bit confused, Cheers for any suggestions




I suggest you use the search function before making new threads, even though this is the beginners lounge....anyway STW discussion can be found here. 

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14461


----------



## alphaman (8 April 2010)

*Re: ETFs*



GG999 said:


> But even spdr fact sheet shows a graph comparing STW against the ASX200 accumulation index.



The graph compares STW*+dividends* against ASX200 Accumulation.


----------



## GG999 (9 April 2010)

So_Cynical said:


> I suggest you use the search function before making new threads, even though this is the beginners lounge....anyway STW discussion can be found here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cutz (9 April 2010)

The S&P/ASX200 is a capitalization index, STW tracks the S&P/ASX200, STW pays out it's distribution.

For further info refer to the S&P website and search for index methodology.


----------



## GG999 (9 April 2010)

cutz said:


> The S&P/ASX200 is a capitalization index, STW tracks the S&P/ASX200, STW pays out it's distribution.
> 
> For further info refer to the S&P website and search for index methodology.




This is what I thought, and why I thought that the descriptions on Google Finance and Yahoo finance must be wrong and wanted some sort of confirmation if so. 

I think I must have phrased the question wrongly, so sorry, and I won't try asking again. (Also, I'm unable to put in links to the relevant pages, so that doesn't make it any easier)

Cheers


----------

